# Cypripedium reginae



## eggshells (May 23, 2014)

My new purchase from a local nursery. I look at the tags and it seems like its from Europe. So its repatriated back home. I hope I can grow them into a clump like David.




Cypripedium reginae by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (May 23, 2014)

Most of the Cyp action is in Europe apparently. The've got the perfect climate for it. Most Canadians don't, even though they are native to here.
Awesome flower.


----------



## Brabantia (May 23, 2014)

Very nice. I am waiting the flowering of the two I bought this year. Probably the same origin than yours. Have you fertilised these before they bloom?


----------



## Dido (May 23, 2014)

Nic one congrats


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2014)

I haven't fertilized it yet because it has some slow release fertilizer on top of the media. I will transfer it in 90% perlite and 10% peat in the fall. 

The tag says its from this nursery

http://www.gardenorchid.com/en/


----------



## Dido (May 23, 2014)

eggshells said:


> I haven't fertilized it yet because it has some slow release fertilizer on top of the media. I will transfer it in 90% perlite and 10% peat in the fall.
> 
> The tag says its from this nursery
> 
> http://www.gardenorchid.com/en/



They produced a lot of and flooding the market here too. 
Better to move, as the medium of them bring problems after a hort time. 
They like to be feeded a lot.


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2014)

Can I repot now while in flower?


----------



## Dido (May 23, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Can I repot now while in flower?



Let it in and flower, some peopel say after flowering 1 month is a good time. 
New eyes start to grow and then it is not bad. 
Dont worry now, most bad things happen in winter


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tips Dido. I will follow your advice.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2014)

I love the photo.


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2014)

If you can grow it outside in the ground I recommend that approach. At your latitude this plant is pretty straightforward if you give it some morning sun, plenty of moisture, and a well drained, not so loamy soil. Funny that it made it back home!


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> If you can grow it outside in the ground I recommend that approach. At your latitude this plant is pretty straightforward if you give it some morning sun, plenty of moisture, and a well drained, not so loamy soil. Funny that it made it back home!




I agree! This plant is so easy to grow on a flower bed! And it can take a lot of sun if the soil is damp


----------

